# Phone Number Change



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I will be changing my phone number over the next week. Will the people who want to continue texting please answer here so I can PM my new number when I get it? Thanx...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I just don't feel very special  I never got your last #  but that's ok I now have your email lol


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't ever texted you....I'm not a big texter in the first place. Still, I'd like to have your new number just in case! :thumbup:
Thanks.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

I too am not a big texter or chatter box. But I would love to have a goatey person I could call in a moment of panic! :laugh: Especially one with as much knowledge as you!

Oh who knows maybe one of these days we may be able to go do some hiking together. That would be awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, that would save me a lot of sleuthing to get your new number :lol: Sure, I'll take the easy way :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! Count me in! I can't loose my emergency goatie contact! Thanx Jill!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can I be in too? Lol! I didn't have your old one either though..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Would you mind sending it to me?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Would you send your new one to me? You're one of the first people I'm calling if I'm having trouble. You're awesome Jill!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Please send it to me


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Please send it to me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Jill.. I never got your new number


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mwahahaha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

She's playing favorite cousins, Dee!:razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All of my goat family should have it now... Um, do I have to give it to my real family?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Jill.. I never got your new number


It's those cats, how do we turn off the cats? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> All of my goat family should have it now... Um, do I have to give it to my real family?


Lol! NO! You definitely do not! Actually, you don't have to give it to anyone you don't want!  and if I have to live with all my stupid cats then everyone else does too!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Jill, I would love to have your number. Just waiting for the essential oil to make your soap, should be here next week.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The best thing about a cell phone is that you can claim the "tower is down" and I don't have any service! 
Or "--- cell provider is messing with my service". Or my favorite and true- I don't get any service in my metal 
goat barn! Leave a message and I will hopefully get it, if the cell tower isn't messed up! :laugh:

(the bad thing is that our local cell tower is down more than up! For a big company, were sure have poor cell service!) 

Seriously, you are a saint to give out your number for people that need help! That is very generous of you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That won't work!! You can count rings. 1 ring or no ring means off or no service, 3 your ignoring them lol I let it ring, my excuse is it was on vibrate.........sadly most of the time it really is because I don't know what the heck is wrong with people and sending texts to me in the middle of the night. Nothing makes a person more mad then just falling asleep and hearing 'ding!'


----------

